# Breeding Danios



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

this is my first attempt at breeding an egg laying fish.....i'm trying to get my danios to spawn and need help and suggestions if i am doin this right.

i've got a tank lined with close to 2 inches of nice round smooth stones (would love to use marbles, but its way way way to expensive). i read that the ideal temp is about 78 to 82 degrees F (25 to 28 degrees C). the place i live in has an average temp of 28 degrees C and higher. do i need to install a thermometer? also, i'm using fresh water instead of cycled water from the tank. the water has been sitting for 24+ hours to get rid of chlorine content.
do i fill the tank up with water completely or just a lil above the stones to induce spawning? also, i do i need to put both males and females in them at the sametime or condition the female? i have a female who is literally bursting her sides with eggs. fat is an understatement for this silver danio....am i missing anything here or skipping something?

any and all help and suggestions would be appreciated.

cheers!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i think my nans may be breeding but i dont know anything about breeding danios lol


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

since you said anything helps..i've never personally done it but i do know a couple of things.. a full tank works just fine 5-10 gallons.. make sure your gravle is so theres room for eggs to fit but not hungry parents.... condition both male and female for 2 weeks.. put a few couples of danios in the breeding tank (some danios have been known to mate for life, just in case you have an established pair)... one more thing i can help with is danios breed in cooler water between 18-24C that may make it difficult for you... i hope i helped a bit.. good luck


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What i did with mine, was once I felt that my female would burst any minute (like yours) i put her in with like three other males and waited. (i had the whole marble thing going)
It took about maybe three days before they started.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Supposedly the female lays the eggs first thing in the morning so make sure you have some source of light in there. Wish I could help more but I havent ever actively tried to breed mine, they just like to drop eggs whenever and wherever!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You are right. They usually spawn in the morning. Mine did.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*danios*



Zakk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this is my first attempt at breeding an egg laying fish.....i'm trying to get my danios to spawn and need help and suggestions if i am doin this right.
> 
> ...


 Hi, I do know you don't fill the tank up but about 2 inches, put one pair in the tank and let them lay eggs. Danios when they spawn, if they have deep water will eat the eggs before they hit the ground, thats why you only put enough water for them to spawn so they dont have time to eat them before they hit the gravel. Hope that was some help.
fishyfreek :fish


----------



## andrew13511 (Nov 20, 2009)

What I do is put about 3 danios in a 10 gallon with hornwort and gravel and marbles look in the marbles for real tiny fry, take the parents out, feed them, do water changes etc. It is so easy don't work to hard to condition them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Zebra breeding-- just add water!

Well, not quite, but it's not much harder than that. get a big fat female and 2 or 3 males. feed them well. add the female to the spawning tank, and let her get adjusted for a day or two. Then add the males in the afternoon the next day. 
That's pretty much it. They usually spawn the verynext morning, stimulated by the clean new water. If after a week they still don't spawn, make a water change of about 10% with clean new water, preferably one degree cooler than the tank's water, to mimic a good rain. That should get them going.


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree the female exspecially willo eat the eggs, so the less amount of water lets the eggs fall to the bottom before the parents even noti8ce them... after about a day or so remove the parents and wait about 2-3 days and your fry should start to arrive!!!!! feed them infusia for the 1st couple of days then grinded flake food should sufice. they are very hardy fry!!


----------

